# the repro 1/4 quarter skins fro 66/67 gtos



## hottrodd57 (Jul 27, 2006)

*? about the repro quarter skins for 66/67 gtos!!*

i have cheked around, even though everyone is listing then new full factory style 1/4's for the 66 & 67 gto they will not be available for atleast other year, instead of waiting I am wanting to know how good or bad the 1/4 skins that are out now ? who has the best one for a 67. it seems that the opgi carrys differnt ones than paddock. at opgi they say will have to modify there skin to fit a 66 , paddock fit's 66, modifiy to fit 67, I don't know, could be goof in one of the catalogs; may be the exact same. so anyone with expierence with these skin on 67's let me know how good they fit and what problems you had if any?


----------

